# georgia moped laws?



## Bamafan4life (Aug 12, 2010)

im about to buy a moped from my friend, i do not know the cc of the engine but i know i can go 50 mph on it and im about 285 pounds, im getting it for a steal so im definatly going to buy it but if its over 50ccs can i drive it on the roadwith a license? im about to be 16, if i cant i guess i can leave it in the shed till im 18


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 12, 2010)

Bamafan4life said:


> im about to buy a moped from my friend, i do not know the cc of the engine but i know i can go 50 mph on it and im about 285 pounds, im getting it for a steal so im definatly going to buy it but if its over 50ccs can i drive it on the roadwith a license? im about to be 16, if i cant i guess i can leave it in the shed till im 18


If it's over 50cc you have to have a motorcycle license. Under 50cc you don't. The only kicker is that it can not be on a roadway with a speed limit over 35 mph. You can go to the Department of Motor Vehicles website and you should be able to find all the exact wording of the law. Hope this helps.


----------



## kevozz (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's the link:

http://www.dds.ga.gov/drivers/DLdata.aspx?con=1749319514&ty=dl


----------



## Mackey (Aug 13, 2010)

georgia moped laws? 

Apparently there are NONE, I see them on the road (and sidewalks) fairly frequently.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> If it's over 50cc you have to have a motorcycle license. Under 50cc you don't. The only kicker is that it can not be on a roadway with a speed limit over 35 mph. You can go to the Department of Motor Vehicles website and you should be able to find all the exact wording of the law. Hope this helps.





tshelton99 said:


> My nephew been checking into the can & cannot of driving a moped without licenses on the roadway..... and found that he cannot drive a Gas engine scooter etc, without a license, however is permitted to drive an electric powered scooter on the roadways of speed limits under 35 mph and must wear a safety helmet,
> he purchase an electric scooter that is supposed to be able to run 50 mph and run for 6 hours on just one charge,  he paid around 1800 bucks for it,



Check with the University of Georgia Athletic Association about whether you have to have a license or not to operate a 50 cc moped.

Short answer is that you do.


----------



## Bamafan4life (Aug 14, 2010)

tshelton99 said:


> My nephew been checking into the can & cannot of driving a moped without licenses on the roadway..... and found that he cannot drive a Gas engine scooter etc, without a license, however is permitted to drive an electric powered scooter on the roadways of speed limits under 35 mph and must wear a safety helmet,
> he purchase an electric scooter that is supposed to be able to run 50 mph and run for 6 hours on just one charge,  he paid around 1800 bucks for it,




if he only knew what i was getting this one for, my mountain bike cost more, the kids just needin money for his truck


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 14, 2010)

tshelton99 said:


> My nephew been checking into the can & cannot of driving a moped without licenses on the roadway..... and found that he cannot drive a Gas engine scooter etc, without a license, however is permitted to drive an electric powered scooter on the roadways of speed limits under 35 mph and must wear a safety helmet,
> he purchase an electric scooter that is supposed to be able to run 50 mph and run for 6 hours on just one charge,  he paid around 1800 bucks for it,



Anything that's less than 50cc is exempt from being considered a motor cycle or motor driven cycle. He can drive a gas powered moped as long as it's less than 50cc. He can also operate it on any road he chooses that's not a limited access roadway.....such as an interstate, freeway, or major hwy where the MINIMUM speed limit is 35mph. You can drive a 'moped' on 90% of all roads inside a city limits.


----------



## mattech (Aug 14, 2010)

tshelton99 said:


> are you suggesting that he can drive a Gas powered less than 50 cc on the roadway without a license or registration?
> ...Because his Father has a honda mini trail 50 which is 49cc that is completely setup with headlights tail lights etc,etc,  and was told he could Not operate this on the roadway,



I am not sure the exact laws, but If you go to the emory area you will see about a hundred mopeds in about ten minutes, this is what all the college kids are driving to get to school and around the area all the way down to little five points, and they are all gas powered, The ones I can make out say 50cc on them.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 15, 2010)

tshelton99 said:


> are you suggesting that he can drive a Gas powered less than 50 cc on the roadway without a license or registration?
> ...Because his Father has a honda mini trail 50 which is 49cc that is completely setup with headlights tail lights etc,etc,  and was told he could Not operate this on the roadway,



He does need a valid driver's license and a helmet and must obey traffic laws on public streets.....but no tag or insurance is required for less than 50cc.

The Dept of Public Safety and Dept of Driver Services absolutely love to give people the run-around. You can call their head quarters 5 times with the same question, and 5 people will give you 5 different answers.


----------

